# С 8 марта



## OLENA777 (8 Мар 2014)

Поздравляю весь наш женский коллектив с праздником 8 марта!!!Желаю всем женского счастья здоровья им и их близких и всего-всего что пожелают!!!


----------



## glax24 (8 Мар 2014)

С праздником волшебницы вы наши.

В этот день, весной согретый
Все цветы, улыбки Вам!
Чтоб печали Вы не знали,
Даже легкой грусти тень,
Чтоб всегда глаза сияли,
И не только в этот день!

Спасибо вам за вашу доброту
За вашу дружбу, преданность и даже
За лишний нерабочий день в году
Спасибо вам, волшебницы вы наши!


----------



## SNS-amigo (8 Мар 2014)

С праздником, женщины SZ!
Счастья ВАМ и Благоденствия!

Кошачьим отдельный букет и Большое Мяу!


----------



## shestale (8 Мар 2014)

Поздравляю!!!
Будьте счастливы милые женщины!!!


----------



## Сашка (8 Мар 2014)

Поздравляю)


----------



## грум (8 Мар 2014)

Поздравляю всех дам с 8 марта!
Здоровья,счастья и любви вам и вашим близким.


----------



## mike 1 (8 Мар 2014)




----------



## orderman (8 Мар 2014)

​_Дорогие наши девушки!_

_Вы наше счастье и отрада!_
_Пусть в этот праздник ни одну_
_Мужчины не пропустят взглядом!_
_Пусть каждый из грядущих дней_
_Вам дарит радость и удачу, _
_На счастье делает богаче_
_И на улыбку не бедней!_
_И в Вашем сладостном плену_
_Нам суждено томиться вечно,_
_Так будьте ж милы и сердечны_
_И приносите нам весну!_​


----------



## Sfera (8 Мар 2014)




----------



## OLENA777 (8 Мар 2014)

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 16632 Посмотреть вложение 16633
> 
> С праздником, женщины SZ!
> Счастья ВАМ и Благоденствия!
> ...


Котик-класный!!!


----------



## Drongo (8 Мар 2014)

Дорогие женщины, поздравляю вас с праздником, пусть всё-всё у вас будет хорошо. Пусть вегда будет то, что вас будет радовать. Вы замечательные, хотя мы не часто это вам говорим.


----------



## machito (8 Мар 2014)




----------



## iskander-k (8 Мар 2014)

С праздником 8 Марта!


----------



## Phoenix (8 Мар 2014)

С Праздником милые дамы !


----------



## edde (8 Мар 2014)

С Праздником!


----------



## Sandor (8 Мар 2014)

С праздником, дорогие женщины!!!


----------



## Кирилл (9 Мар 2014)

С праздником наши хорошие)
С утра смотришь в окна - пасмурные мужики на кухнях вьются,в ларек зайдешь - продавщицы светятся...
Моя как одержимая пол недели искала где подарок,меня пытала.
Тюльпанами все вокруг завалено,с каждой дырки ими торгуют.
В общем прозаическая реальность все таки наполнена желанием праздника,как бы то ни было,как бы жизнь сурово не косилась.
Так то,и все в 8 марта!


----------

